# We can finally see the destination and potential earnings



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Uber tested it with a select group of drivers last month, and it looks like it's rolled out to more drivers now. California only, I think.

They mentioned in an article somewhere that they released this feature because drivers asked for it, and because there's a new law requiring something like this. Total bs. They did it only because of the new law. Their spin that they did this for the drivers is bs. If that was the reason, they would've implemented it years ago. Regardless, it's great to finally have it.


----------



## HowardL168 (Aug 17, 2018)

UberFizzle said:


> Uber tested it with a select group of drivers last month, and it looks like it's rolled out to more drivers now. California only, I think.
> 
> They mentioned in an article somewhere that they released this feature because drivers asked for it, and because there's a new law requiring something like this. Total bs. They did it only because of the new law. Their spin that they did this for the drivers is bs. If that was the reason, they would've implemented it years ago. Regardless, it's great to finally have it.


Right...totally because of their fight with CA law. Also, supposedly (as I haven't gone out to drive using the new feature yet) you can decline the ping without penalty. (Cancelling after accepting does still count against you). And surge pay is back to a multiple of the fare (instead of fixed $). "And" they're capping their "cut" at 25%. All of this is (so far) "only" in CA


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

HowardL168 said:


> Right...totally because of their fight with CA law. Also, supposedly (as I haven't gone out to drive using the new feature yet) you can decline the ping without penalty. (Cancelling after accepting does still count against you). And surge pay is back to a multiple of the fare (instead of fixed $). "And" they're capping their "cut" at 25%. All of this is (so far) "only" in CA


Declining pings had penalties. In va, I can decline to my hearts desire. No time outs either! My AR is in the low single digits often


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Declining pings had penalties


not in calif. We can't even see our AR as of 12/3


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

UberFizzle said:


> Uber tested it with a select group of drivers last month, and it looks like it's rolled out to more drivers now. California only, I think.
> 
> They mentioned in an article somewhere that they released this feature because drivers asked for it, and because there's a new law requiring something like this. Total bs. They did it only because of the new law. Their spin that they did this for the drivers is bs. If that was the reason, they would've implemented it years ago. Regardless, it's great to finally have it.


don't you love it how companies can lie to people face and then expect them to believe it ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

when did 1/3 of CAlif drivers become 'select group'?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UberFizzle said:


> Uber tested it with a select group of drivers last month, and it looks like it's rolled out to more drivers now. California only, I think.
> 
> They mentioned in an article somewhere that they released this feature because drivers asked for it, and because there's a new law requiring something like this. Total bs. They did it only because of the new law. Their spin that they did this for the drivers is bs. If that was the reason, they would've implemented it years ago. Regardless, it's great to finally have it.


And if "for the drives because they asked" .... it would be national wide..... or world wide....


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> And if "for the drives because they asked" .... it would be national wide..... or world wide....


exactly.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

HowardL168 said:


> Right...totally because of their fight with CA law. Also, supposedly (as I haven't gone out to drive using the new feature yet) you can decline the ping without penalty. (Cancelling after accepting does still count against you). And surge pay is back to a multiple of the fare (instead of fixed $). "And" they're capping their "cut" at 25%. All of this is (so far) "only" in CA


I never cared much about my acceptance (or cancelation) rating, but you can still decline pings if you want. That hasn't changed. And yes, apparently surge is back to multipliers instead of dollar amounts (very short lived experiment for CA drivers). Yes, only in CA, which I strongly believe is because of the new law. Otherwise, it should be rolled out globally (or at least nationally) if they truly did it for the drivers.



itendstonight said:


> Declining pings had penalties. In va, I can decline to my hearts desire. No time outs either! My AR is in the low single digits often


I don't know if declining pings ever had penalties in CA (it may have, but it wasn't obvious to me), but my acceptance rate has almost always been in the single digits.



SHalester said:


> not in calif. We can't even see our AR as of 12/3


True. It only shows our driver rating, and cancelation rate.



kevin92009 said:


> don't you love it how companies can lie to people face and then expect them to believe it ?


Technically, it's not a lie. Drivers have been wanting to see the destination for years, and the new law requires it, so both reasons are true. But, claiming to roll out this feature *because* drivers wanted it is misleading because we've wanted it for years. It would be more honest to say there's a new law, and we're complying with it. Don't insult is by saying "Hey, you wanted it! Here you go." You should've done that years ago. But I digress. That's how corporations work. They [usually] only do what's in their best interest.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"Decline whatever you want" ... but after 2 declines in a row, we will log you out of the app.

"We are doing this for the drivers" ... but only because we believe that it will help us in our fight against AB5. Screw the rest of the drivers throughout the world!

"Safety is our top priority" ... the safety of our bank account from lawsuits, that is.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Mista T said:


> "Decline whatever you want" ... but after 2 declines in a row, we will log you out of the app.
> 
> "We are doing this for the drivers" ... but only because we believe that it will help us in our fight against AB5. Screw the rest of the drivers throughout the world!
> 
> "Safety is our top priority" ... the safety of our bank account from lawsuits, that is.


It's all about spin.


----------



## HowardL168 (Aug 17, 2018)

Somebody posted that, if you declined a request (or maybe it was “too many” requests) UBER would “Time Out” you and not serve you another ping for 15 minutes. I haven’t seen that yet...drove this past weekend (as I’m just a part time partner) and declined a few (of those “$2-$3) requests and got another one within a few minutes.


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

HowardL168 said:


> UBER would "Time Out" you and not serve you another ping for 15 minutes. I haven't seen that yet


wild speculation and for sure not in calif. our AR display disappeared 12/2.


----------



## HowardL168 (Aug 17, 2018)

I know...I’m in LA


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NASCAR3 said:


> wild speculation and for sure not in calif. our AR display disappeared 12/2.


Whether or not Uber shows drivers their AR doesn't preclude them from penalizing drivers for declining "too many" requests.

Anyway, Uber still shows AR and CR on your driver page on Uber's website.


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> from penalizing drivers for declining "too many" requests


...maybe, tho Uber verbiage says they don't. 
Where on the partner web page are AR and CR displayed? I've only seen my rating. Where is it hiding? I'm curious what my AR dipped to.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NASCAR3 said:


> ...maybe, tho Uber verbiage says they don't.
> Where on the partner web page are AR and CR displayed? I've only seen my rating. Where is it hiding? I'm curious what my AR dipped to.


The last time I was on the website the AR and CR were there, if they're missing it's a very recent change.

As I said before, failure to show drivers their AR and CR doesn't preclude Uber from punishing drivers for declining pings.

The people who run Uber are bald-faced liars, which renders their verbiage unreliable.

When Eats recently cut the pay in DC, Uber said drivers would not be penalized for declining offers, yet by sheer coindidence my Uber app frequently gets quiet if I decline more than a couple of orders in a row.


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> if they're missing it's a very recent change.


no doubt as of 12/2 when AR display was removed from the app. I know my AR dipped, maybe a lot. Was hovering around 85% prior to 12/2. But that was with me going offline to avoid getting pings when I didn't want them. Now I don't bother as it doesn't make any direct difference. NO doubt Uber is still tracking AR; they merely removed the display. The database field, I'm sure, is still being updated.......


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

UberFizzle said:


> Uber tested it with a select group of drivers last month, and it looks like it's rolled out to more drivers now. California only, I think.
> 
> They mentioned in an article somewhere that they released this feature because drivers asked for it, and because there's a new law requiring something like this. Total bs. They did it only because of the new law. Their spin that they did this for the drivers is bs. If that was the reason, they would've implemented it years ago. Regardless, it's great to finally have it.


Your fellow drivers in Australia are extremely jealous.

We also want that ability for riders to favourite drivers they were talking about as well.


----------

